# Aero 4'' PVC



## Flower Power (Feb 15, 2008)

ok, i'm not going to discuss other options to pvc as i already have the pipe, and lots of it. i can't afford to spend if i don't have to, and i have lots of things already that can possibly be used....

thing is, i need some help in designing this thing; i have 5/8 vinyl garden tubing, 1/4 tubing, several (lowe's good ones...) 360d misters, all kinds of connectors for irrigation (t's, elbows, couplers to connect to the 5/8, all of this stuff is 1/4''), 1500gph submersible pump, res options 5g, 15g, 25g, 55g, 3'' net pots.

what i DON'T have (this list may grow...):
an idea of how to make the misters removable for cleaning
an adapter for the pump for the 5/8 line
1 t, 4 elbows for the 5/8

so. the big one. how do i make these guys removable? i'm trying to think of some kind of plug or cork i could use, drilling a bigger hole than the diameter of the mister.... i can buy some more stuf, but i really don't want to. it's kinda tight around here atm, and my clones are ready for homes last week...

i don't have pix uploaded right this sec, but they will be up in less than an hour. thanx in advance for any guidance 

flower power


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 15, 2008)

ok, other things i have are grommets and 1/2'' vinyl hose 

so, with a lil electrical tape, a 1'' sleeve of 1/2 tubing over the 1/4'' line will hold a grommet that is slightly larger than the mister head. we're in biz 

my pipes were too long, and i'm worn out after the third cut (hacksaw  ) so, i'll take pix in just a bit, after i've started working on it.

my 2 3/4'' hole saw isn't cutting it; it's too small a hole. i'll get a 3'' tomorrow, and make the holes for the net pots.


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 15, 2008)

also; if it helps, i'm looking to get away from dwc. the amount of water it takes to sustain my garden is a pain in the @$$. hopefully i'll be able to get by with under 30g of water....

this table is going to start as a 12 site, but might be altered or added to. i want to get a couple t's and run three pvc tubes instead of two, but we'll have to see what the budget allows.  i have enough pvc to do 5-6 rails, but no fittings; those things are expensive 

so.... is there anybody out there?


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

lol, i guess i'm doing this one for myself 

here's an attempt at some pix.


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

i tried to use the gallery, but it won't let me upload anything; hopefully these pix will be in order.

here's a pictorial diy on how i made my easily removable misters. all items are very affordable at lowes, and i already had all of this laying around 

1/2'' grommet
1/2'' tubing
1/4'' tubing
1/4 coupler (2 per mister)
1/4'' 360 degree mister


----------



## BenDover (Feb 16, 2008)

Very cool. I always wondered how these type of systems work. I'll be following this thread.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Flower Power, I'm trying to picture exactly what your aiming at with the final system.

Can you draw a sketch of what you want to end up with and how it will work? Try to show the lights, reservoir, plants and root system in your sketch.

I may be able to help. I've been building and using Hydroponics for more than 25 years.


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey Flower Power, I'm trying to picture exactly what your aiming at with the final system.
> 
> Can you draw a sketch of what you want to end up with and how it will work? Try to show the lights, reservoir, plants and root system in your sketch.
> 
> I may be able to help. I've been building and using Hydroponics for more than 25 years.



i'm going to make some additions in a few minutes, and will take pix to show what's up.

potus, this is an attempt to minimize water usage and maximize my lighting; i'm currently running 2800w, 2kw hps in flower, and i'm going to crank another for this project. i have to take some measurements, but i'll get them to you on the size of the table. i really wanted to make a stadium type system (like ugu's only straight 8' rails of pvc, vertical growing horizontal style...) so, i'm going to have three 1k's in a 14x7x7h room.

see you guys in a few


----------



## POTUS (Feb 16, 2008)

Flower Power said:
			
		

> 2000kw hps


hehe, I know you mean 2,000 watts. Man, 2 million watts would be a hell of a grow!

I look forward to seeing what you're end result is going to be. It sounds like you're building a hybrid aeroponic/NFT system.

If I could offer a bit of advice, the 4" PVC will become easily clogged with roots. I've seen this many times. 6" to 8" PVC is the optimum size for any tubing that will contain the root system of MJ all the way to harvest. Anything smaller will clog and make one hell of a mess.

I would strongly suggest that you use 8" PVC. That works very well.


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> hehe... Man, 2 million watts would be a hell of a grow!



 i recently had a sativa come down; she is very very good 



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing what you're end result is going to be. It sounds like you're building a hybrid aeroponic/NFT system.
> 
> If I could offer a bit of advice, the 4" PVC will become easily clogged with roots. I've seen this many times. 6" to 8" PVC is the optimum size for any tubing that will contain the root system of MJ all the way to harvest. Anything smaller will clog and make one hell of a mess.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you use 8" PVC. That works very well.





alas, i have no option; i understand what i'm facing, but 4'' is what i have, and what i could get (job site treasures...). i just spent 50$ at lowe's this afternoon, and felt every penny, ya know? i wish i could say i could afford top of the line stuff for my top of the line babies, but the truth is i grow for myself and a family member; the amount seems unreal until you think about how much two peopl can smoke in a month when they are needing to use 3-8 times a day....

i tried a 2 3/4'' hole saw, and thought it was too small; i took it back and got a 3'', and tried it.... too big. dammit, just can't win...  i'll take it back and get the other again, probably tomorrow.

i'm starting to rethink here too; i was originally going to grow fewer plants slightly larger to allow for roots; now i'm contemplating a full blown sog. i can veg enough out to do so, and plant count is really irrelevant at this point, i just really like my monsters....  what i'm aiming for is 2lbs per light, 6+ pounds total per harvest. if i can do this, i can shut down the big lights for the summer, and not have to worry about ac (a nightmare at best...) i also would like to focus on a few breeding projects this summer, and if i have meds to hold me over, i will have the space to make seeds using 400's.

sorry for going off on a tangent, like i said, it's really really good 

flower power


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

here's an idea of the (not so ideal) flower room.


----------



## Flower Power (Feb 16, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Very cool. I always wondered how these type of systems work. I'll be following this thread.



lol, me too


----------

